# International Exchange



## grahamjw21

I am teaching at a public elementary school in Taiwan. My school has asked me to help our students become more "international" in their thinking. As a way to do this, I am looking for other elementary school teachers who would be willing to send a video or two showing your students talking about their country. I have a group of five to ten students who will make videos about life in Taipei to share with your students. I know this would require students getting permission slips for making the videos and that it will take some of your time, but the videos can be short and simple with the goal of opening students up to other places around the world. This could be a one time deal, each school sends one video, or if it goes well could turn into a weekly or monthly thing. If this is something that sounds interesting feel free to message me and we can work out details. Thanks.


----------

